# Gunsmiths



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a 10g side by side and have had some trouble cleaing it. I am at a point now that I need a gunsmith. What are the better guys to go to in this area...that would be from Fargo to Bismark area?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would start at Custom Gun Works on 10th st. in Fargo.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Buck Roman who has his shop in Gander Mountain is darn good...


----------

